
Dragon-ISS Rendezvous in Progress - DavidSJ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIZsnKGV8TE&resubmit=1
======
vagrantJin
What's up with this mission to the ISS? am I missing something?

~~~
DavidSJ
It's the first ever crewed orbital flight on a privately manufactured rocket
or spacecraft, and the first crewed American orbital flight since the Space
Shuttle retired in 2011.

------
MobileVet
Docking scheduled for 10:29am EDT

